# 2007 Orca Owners-Question



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I am in line for a 2007 orange Orca frame mid February. I am acquiring components on ebay right now and have a question. First, is the seatpost 31.6mm and second, is the front derailleur mount braze on as it appears in pictures?


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes, it is braze on.


----------

